
The future: where borrowing is the norm and ownership is luxury - kungfudoi
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/oct/17/sharing-economy-capitalism-uber-airbnb-ownership
======
witty_username
How will a sharing economy magnify inequality and how would the frightening
scenario described in that book occur?

If a poor person rents basic items; that's still an improvement. Maybe we
think that person's life is bad; but it's better than before.

> hypercapitalist nightmare of extortionary smart property

The article gives no example of extortion by smart property.

How is sharing "hypercapitalist"? How is sharing any more "capitalist" than
purchasing?

This article's main point seems to be "Sharing economy might help; but it
could also have bad consequences", but I don't see the bad consequences.

